
Google is replacing Flash in Chrome once and for all - doener
http://www.theverge.com/2016/12/9/13903878/google-chrome-block-flash-html5
======
BatFastard
This is misleading. Chrome is just keeping Flash from auto-playing on sites.
Which I am sure everyone welcomes. Its not replacing Flash which is a
completely different topic.

